
Ask HN: Making an all-in-one startup kit, tell me what you think? - reflect
Hi guys,<p>I&#x27;ve been using a level-based system I created to teach Lean Startup in small steps and based on feedback have been exploring making it into a DIY kit.<p>What do you think of the concept? Why would you or wouldn&#x27;t you use something like this?<p>Does the site clearly tell you what the box does?<p>www.idealevels.com
======
anondon
It's still not very clear what the kit includes.

My guess is that this will appeal more to wantrepreneurs, if at all.

By the nature of startups, there can be no levels to build a startup.

~~~
reflect
Thanks for the feedback. The levels relate to the Lean Startup process e.g.
Document your best plan, validate the plan, run experiments, launch a minimum
viable product etc.

It's really more of a straight forward way to follow the prescribed process
faster and easier without getting overwhelmed or off track.

